# What is embroidery digitizing? What to look for in a good digitizer?



## zagadka

How does one digitize...and what IS digitizing?! 

Our embroiderer is really leisurely about getting this done in a decent amount of time, so i'd like to know if and how i could go about doing it myself. programs/ equipment that is needed...or even a contact for a reliable digitizer, too.

thaaanks.


----------



## Fluid

Here is a great Digitizer. Fast and good.
Topsail Sportswear
Mitch Lanier
[email protected]
Great guy to work with as well.

Digitizing software is really expensive. Just google search and youll see.
Wilcom is what we use and I believe ti start out around $15k.


----------



## Rodney

> and what IS digitizing?!


Digitizing is bascially taking your design/artwork and converting it into "stitches" so that the embroidery machine can create the design out of thread.

Almost like converting a design from raster into vector, it changes the "dots" and "pixels" into hundreds/thousands of stitches that will make up the design.


----------



## John S

zagadka said:


> ...if and how i could go about doing it myself. programs/ equipment that is needed...or even a contact for a reliable digitizer, too.


Good digitizing is an art, it takes a long time to get really good at it. It makes Photoshop and Illustrator look easy. Good software is very very expensive. 
I make money selling, not digitizing. 


Try www.affinityexpress.com

The have great prices and quick turn times.


----------



## vctradingcubao

You can help your digitizer speed up his job by providing him/her a good artwork as reference. Some of the new release of digitizing software nowadays are equipped with features that can convert vector files into stitch files. For example, you can have your design "drawn" in corel draw or adobe illustrator, then send the file to your digitizer, then he can just convert the vector segments to stitches, do some adjustments and its done. This way, the digitizer won't have to re-draw the design. Talk first to your digitizer to know his/her preferences, instructions on how you should draw your design. He may have special preferences when it comes to segment layers/overlaps, contour edges, etc.


----------



## zagadka

yeah we always send it in jpeg- that's how they want it for some reason. believe me, i'd LOVE to help speed up the process. apparently our embroiderer's digitizer is...hunting. they've had our stuff for over 3 weeks and haven't touched it. it's frustrating.

would it be shady of me to have it digitized elsewhere and have her just embroider it? This is our product for our Effin Effigy website, and we've got people waiting on it. Business is business, but I still don't want to be an as*.


----------



## Solmu

I've been meaning to find out about this stuff too, so I hope you don't mind if I tack a few questions onto the thread 

If outsourcing the job to someone else, what should a customer look for in a digitizer?

Is there any way for a layperson to know if they are getting a quality result? Is it obvious, or would only another digitizer really know what they're looking at?

Is there a ballpark price guide, or is it too hard to even give a range? (obviously embroidery varies a *lot*, just wondering if there is a common job size and corresponding price)

How do embroidery companies feel about you bringing in already processed work (as opposed to getting them to do it)?


----------



## Tgraphics

Hi,
I've had digitising work done in the UK, India and China and all have produced excellent work. There is a plethora of web sites that offer fast efficient service. An associated company sent a scanned jpeg off the other day to a UK digitiser a 3.30pm and recieved back an embroidery file at 4.30pm.Now that's what I call service. Price depends ushally on the number of stitches in the design and for really urgent orders a premium is often asked for. Below are links to a number of sites that will give you all the info you need.

http://www.digitizingmart.com/workflow.php
http://www.butlerdigitizing.com/
http://www.davidsharp.co.uk/
http://www.abcembroidery.com.au/

Most embroidery companies won't mind at all if you provide the design on disc.CD, or sent by email as long has it is in a compatable format for their machines. The only way to know if your digitizer has done a good job is to play the design out on an embroidery machine. Many digitisers will sent a played out design along with a worksheet showing how the design plays out, number of colours, cutters etc. Digitising is a specialised business and if you've had to wait three weeks I would suggest you outsource your work to a company that can offer you a faster turnaround, seems to me a company that offers this service should be able to do it more efficiently.
An embroidery digitiser thats any good can take a poorly scanned image and produce a stitching file that will play out well on a garment. I've never ever had to waste time messing around with artwork and in over 15years of embroidery I can count the times I've had to go back to get a design altered, on one hand. With the advancement of digistising software a competent digitising company should take no more than three days.
You want an excellent job go to an established digitiser, it's not rocket science, and for me three weeks is totally unacceptable. Yes for sure many embroiderers would love to do this in house, but unless you have masses of spare time, take Johns advice and outsouce it.


Paul


----------



## John S

Solmu said:


> If outsourcing the job to someone else, what should a customer look for in a digitizer?


Quick turn around, fair price, files that sew without problems.



Solmu said:


> Is there any way for a layperson to know if they are getting a quality result? Is it obvious, or would only another digitizer really know what they're looking at?


The proof is in the sewout on the finished product. What sews well on a polo might not sew out on a hat. A good digitizer will create a file that works well on both. You tell them up front what you are using it for. They create the file accordingly. 



Solmu said:


> Is there a ballpark price guide, or is it too hard to even give a range? (obviously embroidery varies a *lot*, just wondering if there is a common job size and corresponding price)


If you hire a local (US), they will charge about $60 for a left chest logo. If you go through a broker, you might see $40 for a 24 hr. turn, or $25 for a 3 day turn. Your mileage will vary.
Cheap is not always better. It's not worth saving $10 to lose a customer.



Solmu said:


> How do embroidery companies feel about you bringing in already processed work (as opposed to getting them to do it)?


If you bring them good sewing files, they should be happy.


----------



## tonytw

zagadka said:


> How does one digitize...and what IS digitizing?!
> 
> Our embroiderer is really leisurely about getting this done in a decent amount of time, so i'd like to know if and how i could go about doing it myself. programs/ equipment that is needed...or even a contact for a reliable digitizer, too.
> 
> thaaanks.


You need some good software, I have a barudan elite pro machine I use EOS software to me it is very user friendly, you ;can start small and move up on the software, it also does lots of digitizing automatically maybe go to barudan.com and check out there website for more info great stuff for digitizing and just good old embroidery work


----------



## binki

Fluid said:


> Here is a great Digitizer. Fast and good.
> Topsail Sportswear
> Mitch Lanier
> [email protected]
> Great guy to work with as well.
> 
> Digitizing software is really expensive. Just google search and youll see.
> Wilcom is what we use and I believe ti start out around $15k.


The $15K for Wilcom only does letters and numbers. You have to get in the $20K-$30K range to get the good stuff. 

I ran across an embroidery machine distributor at the show in Long Beach this year that had pricing that pretty much gave you a single head machine if you bought the software from him. 

I also spoke with the US rep. for Wilcom and they indicated the success rate for those that buy the most expensive version of their software was pretty low. They recommended starting at the bottom and learn your way up.


----------



## tonytw

I purchased compucon Eos professional 3.0 I gave seems like $1500 with the ability to do some digitiizing, been a while I never thought digitizing was really that hard to learn just take it slow and easy, also compucon will give you free training if you go there and make you a pro


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin

Guys, I can only speak from experience, this is what I have learned.

Excellent digitizing is indeed an art. I've tried MANY embroiders and digitizers. Some I found online and some are local.

I am a perfectionist at heart, and the quality of work for my clothing line, simply must be the best that can be found.

I have most definitely found it.

www.1tme.com

The are called Thread Masters Embroidery. They are located in Memphis, TN.

They will accept your digitizing projects or digitize and embroider for you on items from their stock or your supplied items.

When I say they are great, I mean they are GREAT!

They do work for the Memphis Grizzlies of the NBA, and all of their stuff must be top notch for resale.

But, they also give the same quality and attention to the little guy. Their prices are also very competitive.

I would urge anyone looking for an excellent digitizer to check them out.


----------



## Fluid

> I also spoke with the US rep. for Wilcom and they indicated the success rate for those that buy the most expensive version of their software was pretty low. They recommended starting at the bottom and learn your way up.


100% true.

I tought myself lettering first then worked my way up from there. I was lucky with my Wilcom as I got it when I purchased my first 4-head from a company going out of business. The software came with the emb machine as well as 3 training cd's.



> Excellent digitizing is indeed an art


again 100% true. It takes people years to get as good as the experts just like anything in this industry.


----------



## vctradingcubao

zagadka said:


> would it be shady of me to have it digitized elsewhere and have her just embroider it? This is our product for our Effin Effigy website, and we've got people waiting on it. Business is business, but I still don't want to be an as*.


She should'nt have any problem embroidering the design even if it's digitized elsewhere. If your embroiderer is using tajima or barudan machines, I could try & do it for you (no charge) if it's just a simple design/artwork. You can send me the jpeg or corel draw/adobe illustator file thru email ([email protected]). I can send you the dst file after a day. It's up to you if you want to use it, but at least, it could help speed up your digitizer if she realized you're already desperate.


----------



## zagadka

thanks so much for all of the super leads!


----------



## Solmu

Indeed, thanks for all the information.


----------



## olmony

I have used Cheap Digitizing. They are in China, you upload your image and in 2 or 3 days they are done. They charge only $1.50 per thousand stitch, this is the best price I have seen, most are $2.50 and up, way up. They even resized a design, making it smaller, for free, if you try making it bigger, it is charged the extra stitchs. They do VERY good work in the format you want.
I also have Stitch & Sew software which has auto digitizing ability to it. On simple designs the auto function does fine. I have not gotten very good at digitizing myself, but with the software I can do it. For the hard designs I send the to the Cheap Digitize people to do for me. The Stitch & Sew software by Compucon cost $1000, I got it when I bought my machine. Here is the link to Cheap Digitizing
Embroidery Digitizing for $1.50 per 1000 stitches with free embroidery digitizing trial


----------



## Brian

I have a Brother single head 9 needle machine. The software came with the machine and I taught myself by reading the included manual and by experimenting. I had a one week course after about a year and the course did not teach me anything that I had not already done. Brother software allows you to output stitches in DST,(Tajima) and quite a few other formats.


----------



## 109935

Check out also CHINAEMB.COM


----------



## olmony

What is so good about these people, they do not even say how much they charge. Their minimum cost is $10, average from $15-$30 and still nothing definate. I would rather use a company that tells the cost upfront. I have waisted time with people that are very mysterious in their cost only to be disappointed with how much they want after they get logo. Please, if you have used them, be more specific in results and cost. Anyone can do a websearch and put names up, tell of actual experiences. Their web site answers very few questions and show a disney characture in their web site. Please don't get cought selling them...


----------



## robby

Greg,
before ordering, you can always ask digitizers to provide a cost estimation or a quote, which most digitizers will provide for free. Always pay attention to the minimum order because some digitizers can promote their low rates but then they will charge you the minimum fee which can be pricey.

Brian,
Digitizing has a very steep and long learning curves. Only by working with digitizing everyday, you will get the valuable experience that you need to stitch out great embroidery. It can't be achieved only in months, sometimes it takes years to really understand digitizing because what is shown on your monitor won't stitch out exactly the same on your machine.


----------



## wormil

If I outsource my digitizing, is there a common file type I should request? Or do I need to check with the actual embroiderers first?


----------



## HM CAPS

Hello, 
Although I am new to this forum, I am not new to the industry (my company has been around for 25 years now and we do 50% of Reebok and 35% of Adidas' cap volume); i do specialize in caps, but i have done embroidery/heat seal on almost anything you can think of. I am an account executive for a cap suppiler out of Ontario, CA; we also do contract embroidery, heat seal, digitizing as well, and everything is in house, so I have pretty much heard all the questions. 
First and foremost, there is a direct correlation between quality of artwork and quality of digitized logo, the better the art, the better the logo; personally, I prefer artwork in Adobe Illustrator over JPEGs. And yes, it is wise to always get stitch count estimates from at least 2 sources (should be free, which I can do for you if you need it)
Second, you do get what you pay for; my rate over here is $14 per 1000 stitches, so many of my clients go to India, China..etc for the $2.00 per 1000 stitches digitizing rate. 
In the end, they end up pay almost the same amount due to all the edits that have to be done, AND they have lost almost one whole week; very rarley have i seen digitizing work from overseas done right the first time around. And yes, experience does matter, because not every approach works with every logo, there are different "stitch types" (i.e. running stitch, walking stitch) for different situations that is solely up to the digitizer's discretion. 
And third, make sure to let your guy know what you will be embroidering on: logos that are digitized for flats(shirts, towels, backpacks..etc) will usually work for caps, but not vise versa. 

Hope this helps! Good luck my friend.
-David


----------



## lizziemaxine

wormil said:


> If I outsource my digitizing, is there a common file type I should request? Or do I need to check with the actual embroiderers first?


Check with your embroiderer to see what file format they use and ask for that from the digitizer. If the digitizer and the embroiderer use different software program then ask for a .dst file.


----------



## Guest

HM CAPS said:


> Hello,
> Although I am new to this forum, I am not new to the industry (my company has been around for 25 years now and we do 50% of Reebok and 35% of Adidas' cap volume); i do specialize in caps, but i have done embroidery/heat seal on almost anything you can think of. I am an account executive for a cap suppiler out of Ontario, CA; we also do contract embroidery, heat seal, digitizing as well, and everything is in house, so I have pretty much heard all the questions.
> First and foremost, there is a direct correlation between quality of artwork and quality of digitized logo, the better the art, the better the logo; personally, I prefer artwork in Adobe Illustrator over JPEGs. And yes, it is wise to always get stitch count estimates from at least 2 sources (should be free, which I can do for you if you need it)
> Second, you do get what you pay for; my rate over here is $14 per 1000 stitches, so many of my clients go to India, China..etc for the $2.00 per 1000 stitches digitizing rate.
> In the end, they end up pay almost the same amount due to all the edits that have to be done, AND they have lost almost one whole week; very rarley have i seen digitizing work from overseas done right the first time around. And yes, experience does matter, because not every approach works with every logo, there are different "stitch types" (i.e. running stitch, walking stitch) for different situations that is solely up to the digitizer's discretion.
> And third, make sure to let your guy know what you will be embroidering on: logos that are digitized for flats(shirts, towels, backpacks..etc) will usually work for caps, but not vise versa.
> 
> Hope this helps! Good luck my friend.
> -David


 
well said david....most of it makes sense but you cant say all companies overseas are useless.... you'll be surprised.

I charge between £1.50 - £3.00 per 1k with £5 - £15.00 minimum....which is very favourable if you're after quality. I have some UK clients who have used me for past 6yrs and they say they have not seen such quality anywhere in UK.... so its all about finding a digitizer that works for you.

I myself have done this research a couple of years back.... china I feel is very quick on turnaround time....with piss easy jobs they can be worth it especially cap designs I have always wondered how they can punch it so well.... but the normal logos I cant compliment them because you are expecting the job to be punched in a couple of minutes not taking into consideration any sort of creativity..... they would on most cases just put a tatami fill in and voila!!!

Unfortunately many embroiderers dont notice that....only the ones who are quality conscious will pick these things.....

China will offer $2.00 per 1000sts for a design. They will punch it with 15000sts whereas a good digitizer will give you the same design at $3.00 with a stitchcount of 12000sts.
China cost: $30.00
Pro Digitizer cost: $36.00

It will cost you $6.00 more.

But do you realise if this job is for 500 pcs, that each round you are saving your machine time by 3000sts..... now do the math and see if the $6 is worth more than the machine time you'll save otherwise.

Goodluck, rish


----------



## EXTouch

I've used YangziEmb for small designs before and they have been very quick with the final product (about a day). I have only once had to send something back for an edit and I got the revised file in an hour.

I started using them because I had a guy here want to charge me $100+ for a 3 inch design that was going to take a week and they charged me $20 and had it back in less than a business day.

I try to stay on this side of the globe as much as I can, but sometimes, it's inevitable.

I'll keep what you said in mind PowerStitch for when I ever need a "real" design done.


----------



## wormil

If I outsource the digitizing and something goes wrong, the embroider is going to blame the digitizing whether it is the problem or not. If the embroider takes care of the digitizing then its all on them. Then again, those machines look mostly automated so maybe its not a legitimate concern?


----------



## Guest

wormil said:


> If I outsource the digitizing and something goes wrong, the embroider is going to blame the digitizing whether it is the problem or not. If the embroider takes care of the digitizing then its all on them. Then again, those machines look mostly automated so maybe its not a legitimate concern?


 
yes you're right...you do get the really fussy clients who will blame you for the digitizing when the design doesnt come out well.... what I do in such instances is first guide them to look at their tensions for top thread and bobbin...make sure the framing is tight enough, etc, etc.....

after that if they still keep insisting that its my fault, I'll make a sample myself and email it over to them to show them that the design is fine.

further still if the client keeps taking up a lot of time then we hike up the rate for the time we spend..... that way both of us are happy.


----------



## Guest

EXTouch said:


> I've used YangziEmb for small designs before and they have been very quick with the final product (about a day). I have only once had to send something back for an edit and I got the revised file in an hour.
> 
> I started using them because I had a guy here want to charge me $100+ for a 3 inch design that was going to take a week and they charged me $20 and had it back in less than a business day.
> 
> I try to stay on this side of the globe as much as I can, but sometimes, it's inevitable.
> 
> I'll keep what you said in mind PowerStitch for when I ever need a "real" design done.


 
hey....im not in the USA or UK but i know most embroiderers in these countries are against outsourcing yet many still do it..... why??

you gave the exact example.... if you're expensive you're gonna sit there with the machine off.....
if you want business you gotta be fast with turnaround time and offer competitive pricing too..... but you also need to watch and maintain your quality.....

if you want to outsource or keep it local is your own choice...everyone has their own opinions but this was just mine...

goodluck


----------



## chluo

In my opinion, estimate a good digitizer:

Regulate the stitchcount to be least in ensuring the best quality of sew-out artworks
Reasonable price on market
Fast turnaround time: within 24 hours
Free edit if it is necessary

Good luck
Linda


----------



## chluo

powerstitch said:


> well said david....most of it makes sense but you cant say all companies overseas are useless.... you'll be surprised.
> 
> I charge between £1.50 - £3.00 per 1k with £5 - £15.00 minimum....which is very favourable if you're after quality. I have some UK clients who have used me for past 6yrs and they say they have not seen such quality anywhere in UK.... so its all about finding a digitizer that works for you.
> 
> I myself have done this research a couple of years back.... china I feel is very quick on turnaround time....with piss easy jobs they can be worth it especially cap designs I have always wondered how they can punch it so well.... but the normal logos I cant compliment them because you are expecting the job to be punched in a couple of minutes not taking into consideration any sort of creativity..... they would on most cases just put a tatami fill in and voila!!!
> 
> Unfortunately many embroiderers dont notice that....only the ones who are quality conscious will pick these things.....
> 
> China will offer $2.00 per 1000sts for a design. They will punch it with 15000sts whereas a good digitizer will give you the same design at $3.00 with a stitchcount of 12000sts.
> China cost: $30.00
> Pro Digitizer cost: $36.00
> 
> It will cost you $6.00 more.
> 
> But do you realise if this job is for 500 pcs, that each round you are saving your machine time by 3000sts..... now do the math and see if the $6 is worth more than the machine time you'll save otherwise.
> 
> Goodluck, rish


 
I have always thought that a good digitizer should adjust the stitch density based on the type of the fabric which will be sewn on, and according to the special requirements of the customers. Reducing or increasing the stitchcount by adjusting the stitch density is a basic job which every digitizer can do INCLUDING the digitizers from China, just as I.

Best wishes,
Linda


----------



## AndTees

robby said:


> It can't be achieved only in months, sometimes it takes years to really understand digitizing because what is shown on your monitor won't stitch out exactly the same on your machine.


That is so true... I consider myself no more than somewhat competent with fairly simple designs. What I thought were outstanding efforts on screen turned out very disappointing on fabric. That was one hard lesion.


----------



## jemmyell

binki said:


> The $15K for Wilcom only does letters and numbers. You have to get in the $20K-$30K range to get the good stuff.
> 
> I ran across an embroidery machine distributor at the show in Long Beach this year that had pricing that pretty much gave you a single head machine if you bought the software from him.
> 
> I also spoke with the US rep. for Wilcom and they indicated the success rate for those that buy the most expensive version of their software was pretty low. They recommended starting at the bottom and learn your way up.


Is that US dollars you are talking about? Wilcom Embroidery Studio E2 Level one costs $4999.00 from either Strawberry Stitch or Balboa Threadworks. This is full digitizing, not just lettering.

They frequently have a trade in option that gets you a big discount depending on what you are trading in. Watch for specials, they are frequently offered at shows like ISS. I bought my Wilcom ES level one at Long Beach this year and got a really good deal. QUITE a bit less than $4999.00 but you need to negotiate your own price in person usually.

-James Leonard


----------



## charles95405

James...you gotta remember that the post you reference from 'Binki' was about five years ago...in 2006...a lot has changed since then.


----------



## jemmyell

Lol,

My apologies. Somebody else dredged up an old thread, and I just jumped in.

Yes, a LOT has changed for sure.

-James


----------



## binki

you are confusing digitizing with embroidery. 

digitizing is putting your image into a stitch file, embroidery is putting it on the garment. 

the downside with embroidery is time. it takes time to embroidery a garment. time to hoop, time to run, time to trim and sew on  

we run anywhere from a few hours to a few weeks depending on volume and complexity of the order. we also do all of our own digitizing except for the most extreme cases. sometimes our customers think we are a little slow but i can tell you our embroidery machine runs non-stop 12 hours a day. big designs that take 2 hours to run one copy and small ones that take 2 minutes. 

you can get into embroidery with a machine and a good digitizing company without ever knowing how to digitize. that is the secret....shhhh!

but, if you are good at artwork or good with computers or mechanically inclined, you can digitize your own designs. it just take a lot of practice, a lot of money (the software is insanely expensive) and a lot of patience.


----------



## binki

jemmyell said:


> Is that US dollars you are talking about? Wilcom Embroidery Studio E2 Level one costs $4999.00 from either Strawberry Stitch or Balboa Threadworks. This is full digitizing, not just lettering.


they cut their price in half a few years back now.


----------



## maryloves2sew

zagadka said:


> How does one digitize...and what IS digitizing?!
> 
> Our embroiderer is really leisurely about getting this done in a decent amount of time, so i'd like to know if and how i could go about doing it myself. programs/ equipment that is needed...or even a contact for a reliable digitizer, too.
> 
> thaaanks.


If you have got a heavy bill of digitizing then its worth buying a good software like wilcom and start learning it. You will just need a regular computer to get it running. Pulse is another good option.

Regarding a reliable digitizer, you can check www.absolutedigitizing.com and www.sgi-int.com

I have used both these companies and both of these give good quality with lowest prices i have seen around.


----------



## digitizewedo

Learning to digitize can be very rewarding but also challenging. The benefits of learning to digitize , you get to set the level of quality control and in time your able to save time and resources,. Anyone with some computer knowledge can learn to digitize, however, its recommend that you have some computer skills, some embroidery skills etc. 

I used Pulse product called DGML By Pulse 2009 , I have the Maestro level. 

However you can buy a lower level like Illustrator Extreme that will do for most new and experienced digitizers. Maestro offers options that are for advance digitizers, or people who make custom fonts or need specialty options, Has alot more tools like blends, fur stitch, font builders, more advance options custom fills, like wave fills etc. In addition Maestro level has more fonts than other versions. 

A good digitizer will understand both the Graphic side of the design, having artistic skills can help you create special effects.

Understanding how the embroidery works will also help you become a better digitizer as you will appriciate the different fabric and you should know by sewing on the various fabrics that each stretch a bit differently , a good digitizer will know how to compensate for the different materials as well. 

Digitizing basic combines being able to draw or create artwork and compensate for the material in short. 

I have been only digitizing for 5 years and I have learned more in that time that the person whom taught me , possibly as I have sought out training by several different companies, including 

John deer John Deer's Adorable Ideas - Embroidery Designs, Education and Accessories

Joyce Jagger Embroidery Training, A Complete Video Embroidery Training Center

Ed Levy http://www.embforum.com/shop/products/tabid/132/c-186-training.aspx

For people whom are just starting out another product is available that offers a bit of everything.. a program to digitize, and training on how to use the software , great for a small home based business or someone just starting out. For the professional embroidery i would recommend professional software but the price point is different. 

Adorable Ideas Embroidery Software


----------



## pford1854

Thread Masters Embroidery is no longer in business, but I am still digitizing.


----------



## trackvw

is there any add on to something like Adobe Illustrator for embroidery digitizing, 

I would like to do embroidery as a retirement hobby and just to personalize stuff , $1000 plus software is out of my budget ?

Any other ideas how to do this on the cheap ? Maybe software with a free trail period or older versions.

I will be buying a single needle home sewing machine / embroidery machine,

thanks for your help


----------



## digitizewedo

Yes , you can purchase a product called Embroidery I2 (squared) that allows you to digitizing inside Adobe illustrator, Years ago I did a demo on YouTube for the product. 

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vm9ftBLlN54[/media]
Contact your local distributor 

Hirsch in the USA, Rubenstein in Canada


----------



## ewahampson

Now-a-days people are trying to get with the latest equipment to make the life simpler. And the various products in the market are also available in a large variety with different features. So in addition to the various technologies Embroidery Digitizing is helping out the cloth industry to improve their quality and design. Embroidery Digitizing is nothing but the technology by which the art is converted into the digital form and the digital form is implemented on the cloth by the sewing machine according to the given settings.This process increases the quantity, it reduces the cost of labor and maximum efficiency and accuracy is achieved.


----------



## tfalk

Seriously? We need to bring a 10 year old thread back to life to restate things that have already been stated ad-nauseum and for lame attemps to include a spam link to your website?


----------

